# Einstieg beim benchen.



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Hi wollte mal wissen wie das aussieht wenn ein Kumpel und ich beim 3D benchen einsteigen wollen. Muss man da zwangsweise immer mit ln2 kühlen, oder reicht da auch schon dice?  Was ist von den beiden kühlmethoden die einfachere für den Anfang?

Hätten einen 3770k der 5Ghz @ 1,35 unter Wasser macht. (ich weiß ist noch kein Garant dafür Was er unter dice und Co macht.)

2 potente 670 ftw und ein paar andere Karten hätten wir auch noch.

(muss man zwangsweise Vollmonds, ocp Moss und Co machen um relevante Punkte für den hwbot rauszuholen?)

Oder sollen wir doch vorerst bei 2D benches mit nem 775 Sockel bleiben?

Lg Shizophrenic.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2013)

> Muss man da zwangsweise immer mit ln2 kühlen, oder reicht da auch schon dice? Was ist von den beiden kühlmethoden die einfachere für den Anfang?



LN2 ist immer besser als DICE und wenn du einmal LN2 behabt hast und es mit Dice vergleichen konntest, wirst du danach immer wieder auf LN2 zurück kommen.
Es ist deutlich einfacher zu handhaben (flüssig) und lässt sich besser dosieren, ist allerdings auch deutlich teurer!

Am Anfang würde ich an eurer Stelle trotzdem erstmal Dice nehmen, weil man keine Coldbugs hat. Pot voll machen, fertig.




> Hätten einen 3770k der 5Ghz @ 1,35 unter Wasser macht. (ich weiß ist noch kein Garant dafür Was er unter dice und Co macht.)



Gut voraussetzungen, aber seid vorsichtig: der 3770K frisst euch ln2/dice aus der tasche, so schnell kannste gar nicht gucken.




> 2 potente 670 ftw und ein paar andere Karten hätten wir auch noch.



würde erstmal etwas kleinere karten testen (8800GT, GTS, GTX etc). die karten sind einfach zu modden und nicht so teuer, falls sie kaputt gehen.
die 600er serie von nvidia ist eh nicht die beste zum übertakten. nehmt für globalpunkte lieber die 7970GE, oder wartet auf die 8000er.




> muss man zwangsweise Vollmonds, ocp Moss und Co machen um relevante Punkte für den hwbot rauszuholen?



müssen musst du gar nix, aber um wirklich relevante punkte einzufahren sind voltmods unumgänglich. der8auer hat dazu ein schönes tut geschrieben.
einfach mal reinziehen.




> Oder sollen wir doch vorerst bei 2D benches mit nem 775 Sockel bleiben?



was spricht dagegen, beides zu machen?

hier gibts weitere informationen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/245210-der-optimale-einstieg-hwbot.html

gruß
vaykir


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal wissen wie das aussieht wenn ein Kumpel und ich beim 3D benchen einsteigen wollen. Muss man da zwangsweise immer mit ln2 kühlen, oder reicht da auch schon dice?  Was ist von den beiden kühlmethoden die einfachere für den Anfang?
> 
> Hätten einen 3770k der 5Ghz @ 1,35 unter Wasser macht. (ich weiß ist noch kein Garant dafür Was er unter dice und Co macht.)
> 
> ...


 
Hi 

Ich empfehle eigentlich jedem mit DICE anzufangen. Das ist deutlich günstiger und vor allem leichter zu handhaben. Du machst den Pot voll und hast konstant etwa -70°C. Damit lassen sich gerade am Anfang gute Ergebnisse erzielen, da du dich mehr auf das Benchen und das Setup an sich konzentrieren kannst.

Voltmods sind nicht immer Pflicht. Die heutigen Karten lassen fast immer Spannungsänderungen per Software zu und daher kommt man ohne Löten aus. 

Womit ihr anfangt liegt bei euch. 775 2D ist mir persönlich zu langweilig, da ich eher ein 3D-Typ bin. Mit einem 3770K habt ihr schon eine gute Grundlage gerade für alte Karten. Typisch sind hier 8800 GT, GTS, GTX usw. Diese müssen zwar gelötet werden, sind aber bei fast allen benchmarks zu 99% GPU limitiert. Es ist dann egal, ob ihr DICE oder LN2 für die CPU benutzt, da nur die Karte limitiert. 
Das ist eigentlich der beste Ansatz. Die Karten kosten meist nur 30-40 € und da ist es auch nicht so schlimm wenn mal was schief geht 

Daher meine Empfehlung: Fangt mit DICE an, kühlt den 3770K und sucht euch ältere Karten


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Alles klar wie werden eure Ratschläge beherzigen.

Der 2te 3770K wird wahrscheinlich auch im nächsten Monat  folgen.

Wie relevant ist eigentlich das Köpfen der CPU in Verbindung mit dice? (speziell jetzt auf den 3770k bezogen)
Welche Vorteile bringt es bei sowieso schon solchen erheblichen Minus Temperaturen?


Noch eine frage:
Warum seh ich eigentlich fast keine benches mit dem 3930k oder ggf höher (höher wahrscheinlich nicht, weil da der lvl3 Cache limitiert in Sachen extrem OC, und der k deswegen besser geht)

Aber im Vergleich zwischen dem 3770k und dem 3930k müsste der größere Garant doch eigentlich merkliche Vorteile für Multi GPU (dank voller lane Anbindung) haben.
Oder bin ich da auf dem falschen dampfer?

Ps: ich werde mit mit meinem Kumpel natürlich nochmal sämtliche tut's etc zu Gemüte führen. Und wenn es dann losgeht wird auf jedenfall für pcgh gebencht ^^


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2013)

Köpfen bringt meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall etwas. Allerdings kannst du die CPU dadurch beim Benchen leichter beschädigen. Denke aber dass du gerade bei DICE davon profitieren kannst.

Der 3930K bringt nur was für Vantage und 3DMark11 (evtl. noch Heaven) bei mehreren GPUs. Ansonsten ist der Takt der CPUs einfach zu gering. Ivy Bridge macht unter LN2 locker 1 GHz mehr und dadurch auch ein höheres Ergebnis.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

ah ok verstehe ^^


----------



## DrDave (15. Januar 2013)

Rein interessehalber, was gibts beim Umgang mit DICE/LN2 gekühlten GPUs zu beachten?


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2013)

Du musst dich nur genau vorbereiten dann kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen  Am besten gut isolieren mit LiquidTape und Armaflex, um die Hardware zu schützen. Dann kann nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Am besten gut isolieren mit LiquidTape ...


 
und das geht so 
Graphiccard insulation with Liquid Tape @ 8800 GT - YouTube


----------



## DrDave (16. Januar 2013)

Muss man sich um die SpaWa Kühlung noch Gedanken machen? Oder einfach einen Lüfter drauf richten und freuen?


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2013)

Lüfter drauf reicht bei den meisten Karten. Bei ATI 7970 Referenz rate ich davon aber ab.


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Lüfter drauf reicht bei den meisten Karten. Bei ATI 7970 Referenz rate ich davon aber ab.



Was gibt es für solche Karten an Alternativen?


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2013)

Das Kit z.B.: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » BGA Ram Chip Kühler » Alpenföhn passive DRAM / VRAM-Chip Kühler

Da kannst du das große Teil auf die SpaWas kleben.


----------



## chillinmitch (20. Januar 2013)

Mann braucht kein dice oder ln2 für gute punkte. Mann muss nur genau wissen was mann macht und auch erreichen will.
Poparamino ist seit jahren der Beweis dafür, er bencht mit luft und schlägt oft LN2 ergebnisse. Fangt doch erstmal an unter luft oder wasser an zu benchen und das gesamte benchsystem zu optimieren (OS, treiber,tweaker) so das die effizienz stimmt. Den max. speichertakt der gpu kann mann ja oft schon unter luft ermitteln. Das ist schonmal viel arbeit, jeder benchmark hat da fast ne andere benötigte konstellation. Wenn ihr den pot vollmacht ist dafür wenig zeit da muss alles stimmen. Ihr solltet soweit sein, das alles passt und am ende nur die taktraten in der benchsession angepasst werden müssen.
Achso zu emphelen - multimeter, knetradiergummi, delta lüfter.
Hardwarepunkte sind langlebig - an globalen punkten habt ihr nur kurz freude.


----------



## Ü50 (20. Januar 2013)

Unter Luft oder Wasser reicht doch erst mal. Damit hatte ich weit über 2500 HW Punkte gemacht.


----------



## Azzteredon (27. Februar 2013)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Mann braucht kein dice oder ln2 für gute punkte. Mann muss nur genau wissen was mann macht und auch erreichen will.
> Poparamino ist seit jahren der Beweis dafür, er bencht mit luft und schlägt oft LN2 ergebnisse. Fangt doch erstmal an unter luft oder wasser an zu benchen und das gesamte benchsystem zu optimieren (OS, treiber,tweaker) so das die effizienz stimmt. Den max. speichertakt der gpu kann mann ja oft schon unter luft ermitteln. Das ist schonmal viel arbeit, jeder benchmark hat da fast ne andere benötigte konstellation. Wenn ihr den pot vollmacht ist dafür wenig zeit da muss alles stimmen. Ihr solltet soweit sein, das alles passt und am ende nur die taktraten in der benchsession angepasst werden müssen.
> Achso zu emphelen - multimeter, knetradiergummi, delta lüfter.
> Hardwarepunkte sind langlebig - an globalen punkten habt ihr nur kurz freude.


 


wozu der Knetradiergummi? Delta Lüfter?  

wo schließ ich denn mein Multimeter an, und was bringts mir im Endeffekt? 
hab bis jetzt nur GPU unter Luft + CPU unter Wasser gebencht... bescheidene Ergebnisse, die aber fast ausschließlich an meiner Hardware liegen....
(zurzeit nur mit Main-PC gebencht, zweites System (775) im Aufbau, alte Systeme werden später auch verwendet wenn ich mich ein bisschen besser auskenne/ Erfahrungen gesammelt hab)

zwecks Dice: hab mich mal im Internet informiert... da gibts z.B. 8,5 KG für 52 € (ohne Versand) ist das teuer? wie viel Dice braucht man so ca.? könntet ihr mir da ein paar Erfahrungswerte nennen? Wie lager ich das Zeug am besten? hab gelesen das im Gefrierschrank nicht so toll ist  

Da mein Phenom X6 sich bescheiden übertakten lässt... (max. 3,9 Ghz alles andere erzeugt beim Windows-Start Bluescreens ) möcht ich mir ein paar C2D holen und damit mit Dice testen, die CPU's köpfen um das mal auszuprobiern... hab mir als Mainboard das EVGA 680i SLI geholt... was sagt ihr dazu? hab in anderen Foren gelesen das es sich mit dem Teil super-oc'n lässt.

hoffe das ich ein paar Antworten bekomme


----------



## Lubke (27. Februar 2013)

> wozu der Knetradiergummi? Delta Lüfter?



damit isoliert man das mainboard um den sockel gegen schwitzwasser.

der nforce i680 chipsatz macht zwar spass beim oc, aber in der regel gehen die intel X38/X48 besser. ich persönlich hab gute erfahrungen mit meinem XFX i680-Brett gemacht, allerdings is die vcore auf 1,6 volt limitiert, was für ln2 viel zu wenig ist >.<


----------



## Azzteredon (27. Februar 2013)

Ist das mit dem VCore nur bei deinem XFX so oder ist das für den nForce 680i Chipsatz so normal? 

ja LN2 will ich sowieso nicht benchen... erstmal mit Luft und Wasser anfangen und dann auf DICE umsteigen um mal zu sehen wie ich klar kommen.... kann mir da eventuell jemand n paar Tutorials dazu posten? find irgendwie nix richtiges und wenn dann bleib ich auch solchen Sachen hängen wie dem Zombie-Mod einer GTX 285 zur Lightning  und schwupp is der abend rum :>


----------



## Lubke (28. Februar 2013)

ich glaub das limit hat xfx gesetzt, weil alles darüber unter normalen kühlmethoden tödlich für die cpu wäre... (1,6 ist aber auch schon kritisch bei nur wakü!)

knete brauchst du nur bei ln2 oder dice. bei lukü und wakü hast du mit schwitzwasser auf dem brett nix zu tun.


----------



## sQeep (28. Februar 2013)

Wie oft greift ihr eigentlich nochmal auf bereits gebenchte Hardware zurück?
Wenn ich mir so das Lager von der8auer im Bench-Sessions Thread ansehe.... 

Hab durch den Umbau meines Hauptsystems jetzt nen 1090t und eine 6970 rumliegen, davon abgesehen einige 775er CPUs. Dass ich Grafikkarten mit schnelleren CPUs durch CPU-limitierte Benchmarks laufen lassen kann oder mit neueren (Wunder-)Treibern benche ist soweit klar und nachvollziehbar, aber wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## Lubke (28. Februar 2013)

also die wird durch liegenlassen sicher nich automatisch schneller ^^

ich brauch das zeug halt immer wieder dann, wenns auf hwbot für nen wettbewerb gebraucht wird. produktiv nutze ich meine oc-hardware eigentlich nicht. andersrum werden meine produktivsysteme auch untervoltet, um sie kühler, leiser, sparsamer und langlebiger zu machen


----------



## sQeep (1. März 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> also die wird durch liegenlassen sicher nich automatisch schneller ^^



Schade, dachte Hardware reift wie ein guter Wein, wohl einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen 

Aber okay, für die Competitions machts natürlich Sinn, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Lubke (1. März 2013)

aber gerade die machen doch am meisten spass daran


----------



## Moose83 (1. März 2013)

Alte GPUs immer aufheben vorallem gute
So kannst du bei Bedarf immer kontern vorallem wenn ne neue CPU Generation raus kommt


----------

